# Delete books from Kindle Keyboard using PC?



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Right, my collection of books is getting a bit out of hand. I've already got some in various collections. I know you can delete books from the device itself by clicking on them. 

If I have the KK plugged into my PC via the USB cable, can I go through the documents folder and delete some books from there? Or do you need to do them individually on the Kindle itself?

Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In theory, yes. Here's a thread on Amazon discussing it.
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=TxZKREGMA2XE85

One poster expresses concern but others say they've done it successfully. Another member suggests using Calibre to do it. I'm sure our members will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'll read that other thread


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're going to delete A LOT of books . . . . it might be easier to just do a factory reset.  That remove's 'em ALL.  Then you can reregister the device and start over clean.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I use the "Documents folder on the PC" method at least once a month to "recycle" my old copies of newspapers. (I mark each one as "Keep this issue" when I get it, in case I don't have time to read it that day, so they don't delete automatically.) I've also used it to delete books. It's been especially helpful to use when a book appears to be in limbo on the Kindle - showing up, but not opening.  I've had no problems deleting multiple items at a time. 

One thing to watch out for is that many items are listed more than once in the Documents folder. I don't know if this is text and cover, or some other division. If you want to make sure something is deleted, you have to delete all entries for that item. You can use the search box (upper right hand corner) to search for an item and see all the places it might appear in the Documents folder.  

I also find that after I disconnect the Kindle from the PC, it takes some time for the changes to show up. So if I delete several days of newspapers, at first it will look like they're still on the Kindle. If I wait a few minutes, though, the changes will happen and the deleted items will disappear from the Kindle.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you


----------

